# PS3, Wii, or XBOX 360



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

I just wanted to see what console people want/have. My guess is that it will be PS3 by a landslide.
I want PS3... won't get it until the next 2 years... when it's cheaper xD


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

Wii all the way


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Wii has a good price right?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Gaming is going blue ray.as with movies.1 dvd is soon going to be just not big enough to hold the data for a really decent in depth game.the way of the future/the way of the future/the way of the future.heh


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah the Wii is affordable like 250 or something my friends r standing in line for one as we speak


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a 360, I'm buying the HD-DVD add-on.

I don't want a PS3 or a Wii.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i have a xbox 360 and i want to get a wii.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

already have the 360. hopefully I can find the wii tomorrow!


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Regarding the Wii...I can't see myself playing Zelda or something, and have to do the motion of sword swinging in order to play the game, for two reasons:

1. You look like a total fool
2. If I wanted to swing a sword, I'd go buy a sword. I play video games cause they're fake.

With that said, after being unsuccessful on cheaply aquiring a PS3 to resell, I'll be waking up rather early Sunday morning to try to get as many Wii's as I can to toss up on eBay


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Definatly getting a wii on release day....December 8th over here...Iv always enjoyed all things nintendo, the cube was a bit of a let down after the N64(best console ever), im hoping the wii will be a return to form...we shall see

I may get myself a ps3 when the price drops

6 votes each :nod:


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

PS3. I can tell you if I had one, I sure as hell wouldn't be sitting here typing this!


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> PS3. I can tell you if I had one, I sure as hell wouldn't be sitting here typing this!


Check out the prices today, I'm seeing a lot sell for $1,000 for 60GB. They flooded eBay with too many - supply vs. demand!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Xbox 360 - hands down. PS3 doesn't have anything to offer that I want - all the good titles on PS3 are coming to 360, and 360 has Gears of War and Halo 3.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm waiting until after Christmas and I'm buying a PS3.
No way I'm paying 1000$ for it.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Tostido said:


> Regarding the Wii...I can't see myself playing Zelda or something, and have to do the motion of sword swinging in order to play the game, for two reasons:
> 
> 1. You look like a total fool
> 2. If I wanted to swing a sword, I'd go buy a sword.* I play video games cause they're fake.*
> ...


they are fake, for now


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'm waiting until after Christmas and I'm buying a PS3.
> No way I'm paying 1000$ for it.


how much will they cost then?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> I have a 360, I'm buying the HD-DVD add-on.
> 
> I don't want a PS3 or a Wii.


go on AIM you f*ck

my brothers buying the wii and i'm gonna buy the 360


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

after xmas you might be able to find them at stores and not online for like 600 for the premium?

or you can buy all the ones people are going to be re selling on ebay cause they bought it, played it, and realized that it really cant take a rubicks cube and blow up the colors onto your walls


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Tostido said:


> 1. *You look like a total fool*
> 2. If I wanted to swing a sword, I'd go buy a sword. I play video games cause they're fake.


My thoughts exaclty on the wii, not even slightly interested







. I already have a 360 and I will buy a 60gb ps3 when i find one at best buy, forget about ebay. I'm not paying a penny over retail, I'm a patient person.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i seen ps3 on ebay for $1,000,000 buy it now!!!!!!!! i could not believe it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> I have a 360, I'm buying the HD-DVD add-on.
> 
> I don't want a PS3 or a Wii.


go on AIM you f*ck

my brothers buying the wii and i'm gonna buy the 360
[/quote]

i second that, but replace AIM with MSN...wanker...

i agree about th e 360 tho. right now there are some simply amazing games out for it...compared to ps3...

it'll take a year before ps3 has the same standard of games that the 360 has yet. that says nothing about how GOOD either system is. but for the time being, the 360 owns the market, if not for the sole fact that they have the best games out.

i got a 360 on release day and it was noisy as hell. luckily my dog broke it so i got a new one for free. this new one is awesome. it barely makes any noise and is much faster.

damnit...all this 360 talk has me wanting to go play splinter cell or GoW...or maybe CoD3...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

your cool


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Halo, Splinter Cell, and DOOM3. Best games in my book.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ps3 will release more games in the coming months, and even still, there are over 8,000 titles for the playstation series, and since the ps3 is backward compatible (for the most part), that's a really strong selling point. only console i'd buy is one that sony puts out, for the fact that ps2 was probably the best console ever, followed closely by N64, and after N64, nintendo kind of went retarded.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Does anyone actually like the idea of physically moving the Wii controllers for movement? Just wondering.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> your cool


where the f*ck does that come from?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> Regarding the Wii...I can't see myself playing Zelda or something, and have to do the motion of sword swinging in order to play the game, for two reasons:
> 
> 1. You look like a total fool
> 2. If I wanted to swing a sword, I'd go buy a sword.* I play video games cause they're fake.*
> ...


they are fake, for now















[/quote]

Then it wouldn't be a video game would it?









If I'm playing Call of Duty I don't want some device to pierce my leg when I get shot... theres a fine line to realism and I think the Wii is testing it.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well what's been happening, and I've heard this from the nerd sites that I frequent, is that people who first play games on the Wii think are over exaggerating all of the movements. Don't know why but the commercials for the Wii are making it look like you have to stand up and go crazy, when really you can do it all with flicks of the wrist. It has motion sensors, not a GPS haha. swinging the sword would be like a hand movement, not a full on swing.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^^ Potts, im sure they are over exaggerating... no way do you need to jump over and duck behind your couch when playing FPS games on Wii







would be alot funnier though











Tostido said:


> your cool


where the f*ck does that come from?
[/quote]


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well I'm just putting that out there because some guys on here think they'll look like they are playing sheraids, swatting flies, or playing cops and robbers in the living room when really they'll be moving their arm and hands as much as we would when we're playing with our own consoles lol.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea haha but you got those hardcore console gamers that move left and right with their characters


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Or use the other 'Wii nunchuck' to cup the consoles.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

> well honestly, i do, i think thats where games are headed... more physical interaction...


It can't be done for everything though, you shoudn't have to be Tiger Woods to do well in a golf game. You might be right, I dunno. Just seems really silly and pointless to me right now.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone know if guitar hero was a hit? I know you had to move the guitar and sh*t... people will play that for the ps2 and rip on the wii when they look even stupider with that damn guitar


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

guitar hero is soo dam repeditive


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> your cool


where the f*ck does that come from?
[/quote]








[/quote]

do you have a problem with me or something? if its about the MSN remark then its because i havent talked to the guy in a while since he has been moving. if its anything else then im afraid you've lost me.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Puff, nah dude i was messin with you


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ok.lol.

i was like "dude, why is this guy indirectly bashing me??" lol.

i was HOPING it was just f*ckin around with me. and it worked







lol

no worries man.hahaha


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> only console i'd buy is one that sony puts out


Webster's Definition: Fanboy - Read Above ^

Don't be one of those guys, come on. But seriously...


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Played a PS3, I don't like how the L2 and R2 buttons on the shoulders are like triggers instead of buttons. My fingers slipped off a few times....maybe some grip tape on there? They should have concaved the button.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

360 is winning


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ well you did say "I just wanted to see what console people want/have." im sure there are quite a few more people with 360 than wii and ps3


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

just got my wii.....pretty cool. Lines were crazy. Toys r us had over 140 in stock and sold out. People in line were selling their tickets.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

makes me remember the days of N64


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Anybody remember the nintendo power glove? I had one, and it was a total pos. Remember the commercials of some hot shot kid entering a video game arena? He was jumping all around. That kind of reminds me of these commercials for the wii. I think the name wii is terrible.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

i voted ps3 becuse i love the ps2 and im am waiting for the grand theft auto 4 to come out


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is, in my opinion, the greatest Zelda game ever created and one of the best launch titles in the history of launch titles - second only, perhaps, to the at-the-time ground-breaking Super Mario 64. It is also one of the finest games I have ever played. The experience is made better and not worse on Wii. The Wii remote and nunchuk add accuracy and speed to exploration and combat for a heightened sense of immersion. While the game has just about everything going for it, including improved controls, a long and engrossing quest, brain-teasing dungeons and some beautiful graphics, it's not perfect. The difficulty has been upped over Wind Waker, but I wish it were harder still - the boss fights are oftentimes too easy, for example. Additionally, while the visuals are generally impressive, some textures remain blurry to the point they are noticeable. And finally, I still question why Nintendo refuses to add either voice work to the side characters (especially since Twilight Princess features such an improved, dark storyline) or orchestrated music to the soundtrack.
> 
> Nintendo's new console ships with Wii Sports, which effectively demonstrates a new breed of games only possible on Wii. The Zelda franchise is equally exclusive to the machine and Twilight Princess is must-see, must-play and must-own entry into the series that proves over and over again why Nintendo is the best developer in the world


Whoo hoo cant wait...

Anyone played it yet?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i have a xbox 360 and have just bought gears of war.......................what a game amazing


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't like video games and haven't gotten a new console since someone gave me their N64 and Golden Eye for $30 about a million years ago. (I really liked that game. They needed to buy weed. It worked out well for me.)

However. I am really into this Nintendo Wii. I don't know why. But something about it really appeals to me. I think it's more of a gaming revolution than the PS3 or the Xbox 360. And it looks like a lot of fun, to be honest. Not to mention the price tag is way less and I've always been more entertained by the 'fun family games' than the serious adult gamer racing, sports and shooter games that Xbox 360 and PS3 are gearing towards... Maybe I'm still a kid at heart?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i heard ps3 already has problems with it cant play some of its old games from the other systems


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

zig said:


> i heard ps3 already has problems with it cant play some of its old games from the other systems


Some are also dead. I work at Best Buy and there were issues with a few units not turning on, not doing anything. Absolute duds.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ thats shitty lol those people who wait 3 days to get a broken system!







hahaha retards


----------



## David Brown (Sep 25, 2006)

i also worked at a best buy when the 360 came out... people returned them because they had the 3 red light's but it was just that they didn't have the video cable plugged in all the way..... people are stupid some times... but thats how i got my xbox 360


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my 360 only got the 3 red lights when our irish wolfhound OWNed it when he went to break through the sliding glass window to get at a racoon. i tried to turn it on, and low and behold, RED!lol

that's pretty brutal to hear about some PS3s not even working or not recognizing some games. so much for the HUGE "backwards compatible" capabilities.lol

altho i cant say much about the 360, as it only supports some xbox games, and to get those to work you need to download stuff via xbox live, which i dont have.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i'd rather get a psp. i have a ps2 but i dont play with it much, mostly to watch dvds. people went crazy for the ps3. more crazier when xbox 360 came out cuz someone got shot at wallmart where i live.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

people are so damn stupid. shooting people for ps3's lol... i have a psp and i hate it, to much glare... other than that i really have no reason to hate it... haha







i just wish i wouldnt have bought it.... cost me more than a Wii does


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no one got shot over for a ps3, dudes wit guns knew everybody in that line waiting had money on them to buy the system so they robbed them. that guy refused so he got shot, $600 isnt worth getting shot over, no amount of money is.

BTW i will wait for the next GTA game before ill buy it just because i hate playing GTA games on xbox. i will get my 360 soon, but i believe the ps3 is a far better system.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> only console i'd buy is one that sony puts out


Webster's Definition: Fanboy - Read Above ^

Don't be one of those guys, come on. But seriously...
[/quote]

yes, it is a huge selling point, and no, the 360 does not have the same backwards compatibility that the ps3 does, or boasted to have before the launch, even still, its not a HUGE selection of titles that arent working...its a very small percentage. the 360 does not come equipped with an HD DVD reader..as in typical xbox fashion, if you want anything the playstation console has, you need to pay extra. and on a 400 dollar system, that puts it at the same price (199 add on) as the ps3, which is equipped with a superior DVD reader in the blu-ray. the playstations controller is billions of times better than microsoft has ever come up with (but honestly, its the best controller ever made, period). call me a fanboy, but i like to stick with what i like...ps2 was the best console ever in my mind, and i've owned a lot of consoles all the way back to atari and the original sega. why should ps3 be any different, it's gonna have better games, with WAY better graphics and a lot more useability than any console before it...i mean, 7 controllers!!! come on dude.

also, ps3 is going to have problems, no sh*t...every console has problems in its initial release, thats why they dont release millions and millions of them on the first date, they want to work the bugs out.../me thinks back to when x360 came out and people were complaining that they'd gotten not one but TWO systems that had overheated and destroyed themselves in the first week of use...give ps3 a year and xbox360 will be bent over grabbing its ankles as ps3's sales hump it in the ass.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i want the new GTA then ill buy a ps3


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

This looks like a lot of fun









It's all about the use of your body as a controller (which looks pretty dumb IMO), and little into actual gameplay. You don't even move your character to the ball, it does it for you, you just swing your little controller. Glad I sold mine on eBay


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Tostido said:


> This looks like a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is pretty lame (the controller). i was watching that thinking "how do you move the player??" if it does it for you then its a console built for children.lol

man, the new Legend of Zelda must suck ass to play with that stupid controller.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Nintendo's controller is not a bad idea.. I just can't get past the fact that their graphics don't match up with other next gen titles and they don't have adult-themed games like GTA, etc. Since I have a high-def TV, I might as well get a Xbox 360


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I think Nintendo's controller is not a bad idea.. I just can't get past the fact that their graphics don't match up with other next gen titles and they don't have adult-themed games like GTA, etc. Since I have a high-def TV, I might as well get a Xbox 360


Nintendo has always been a 'family' unit and will likely never carry some of the more hardcore sports, racing and fighting games that Xbox and Play Station are known for. It's what sets them apart, for better or worse.

I think Ninetendo is going to sell a lot more Wii's then people think... With millions available for North America, and with it being half the price of the PS3, it is likely to become the alternative to Xbox 360 and PS3 this Xmas. Not to mention it comes with a game so is playable right out of the box.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Wii definitely. Cant beat Nintendo.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

IM getting them all. im only getting wii though so i can play those snes games and sh*t. UNless some nice games come out for it im not even gonna bother. The ps3 though will deifinatly be a must and xbox 360 is currently getting a mod chip installed and should be back in a couple days


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

the game packed in is supposed to be an introductory game. Of course its going to be simple. It if was difficult, it would turn off a lot of people. its supposed to have a low learning curve.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Are you kidding me! The Wii looks so fun! I can imagine getting drunk with my buddies playing Mario Tennis...it would be halarious!

I think you do move the players..there is a toggle on the controller.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i think you need a high def tv before you can completly appriciate the graphics that any of them have.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> i think you need a high def tv before you can completly appriciate the graphics that any of them have.


except Wii, you don't need a high-def for Wii


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> also, ps3 is going to have problems, no sh*t...every console has problems in its initial release, thats why they dont release millions and millions of them on the first date, they want to work the bugs out.../me thinks back to when x360 came out and people were complaining that they'd gotten not one but TWO systems that had overheated and destroyed themselves in the first week of use...give ps3 a year and xbox360 will be bent over grabbing its ankles as ps3's sales hump it in the ass.


Where did this come from? I never said ANYTHING ABOUT RELEASE PROBLEMS. I of all people know that initial adopters are the first to get screwed with problems. THIS HAS NEVER BEEN AN ISSUE FOR ME. But I guarentee you right now that PS3 sales will never outpace those of Xbox 360 - Sony has just made WAY TOO MANY MISTAKES in its development of PS3.

Not to mention the fact that the PS3 cannot display a high definition signal out of the box... How f*cking ridiculous.

P.S. I'm still playing on my initial release 360.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

On another note, GTA3 is getting released same-day for PS3 and xbox 360.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

enrigo 1
rider 0

ps.... i have NEVER even played with the idea of playing an original xbox game on my 360... ill stick to the 360 games


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> On another note, GTA3 is getting released same-day for PS3 and xbox 360.


GTA 3 was released in 2001









I think you mean GTA IV:

http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/827/827005.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

I think N64 was the best cosole ever


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think N64 was the best cosole ever


Golden Eye was fun.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

At first I wanted a PS3 after reading all the specs. But I'm getting a really good deal on a 360 ($250) and after buying a house I cannot afford a $600 system. Plus the WII sucks. There I said it.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

the Super Smash Brothers


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> At first I wanted a PS3 after reading all the specs. But I'm getting a really good deal on a 360 ($250) and after buying a house I cannot afford a $600 system. Plus the WII sucks. There I said it.


Have you played it yet?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> enrigo 1
> rider 0
> 
> ps.... i have NEVER even played with the idea of playing an original xbox game on my 360... ill stick to the 360 games


the only original xbox game i play on my 360 is halo 2, but not that i have gears of war i dont really play it that often. i want the ps3 the least out of all the systems.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i still like gamecube. sure theres barely any games, but holy crap, a couple of them are\were awesome. resident evil 4 blew my mind, that zelda game (altho very kid-like) was still very well done.

ps2 was better than xbox imo because they had so many games. if you got a sh*tty ps2 game, then there was always a better one just around the corner. xbox had better graphics, but not so many games.

i laugh at the sony fanboys who insist that just because the ps3 supports 1080p it means that its far superiour to the 360. to that i laugh. theres so many good 360 games out right now that i dont even know which one to play first!

and where the f*ck do you come off saying the playstation controller is the "best controller ever made"? ps3 controllers are basically identical to the ps2, and i found the ps2 controllers to be pretty fragile. the 360 controllers are freakin sweet. i find it hard to use a ps2 controller now because i like the 360 one so much.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yea then Wii and ps3 suck man the graphics r pants for a start apart frm afew games and its all grap like mario and sh*t the only good thing about them is the joy pads thats about it









and the ps3 come on no1 is gunna match the power of mr bill gates micro soft if any 1 is gunna have the latest and best technolo then its gunna be him 360 all the way with its online gaming which is spot on graphics sweet as a nut game play spot on and all the games r so cool hard drive extenable stuff wot more can u want 360 rules

my gamer tag is sniperwolf992 if any 1 wants 2 play gears of war or ghost recon bring it on!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I think N64 was the best cosole ever


Golden Eye was fun.
[/quote]

Indeed. Some classic moments for anyone who played GoldenEye:

"beeeeeshhh...dead. Aw, who the F has the rocket launcher







"

"I got the Golden Gun bitchers, where are you?!"

"Oh sh*t oh shot I got the flag....RUN!"

And who can forget proximity mines lol.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i think the ps3 vs the wii is gonna turn out like the psp vs the ds.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think N64 was the best cosole ever


Golden Eye was fun.
[/quote]

Indeed. Some classic moments for anyone who played GoldenEye:

"beeeeeshhh...dead. Aw, who the F has the rocket launcher







"

"I got the Golden Gun bitchers, where are you?!"

"Oh sh*t oh shot I got the flag....RUN!"

And who can forget proximity mines lol.
[/quote]

my favourite in goldeneye "im a midget motherf*ker!!! watch out for the hat!! BAM!! GOT YOU BITCH!!" and sometimes "look boss, da planes!! da planes!!" as oddjob runs around in circles.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I dunno, I think this time around Nintendo has a chance to be big. Read the reviews of actual owners. There's alot of bad ones for the PS3, mainly because all the games available suck. People are going nuts over the Wii right now.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im debating whether to buy a Wii for my gf. she loves nintendo. i might wait for a while tho.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

James Bond for ColecoVision could run circles around N64's GoldenEye

http://www.vgmuseum.com/images/coleco/jamesbond.html


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> James Bond for ColecoVision could run circles around N64's GoldenEye


Those red x's of yours fail to convince me.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn it, i see them just fine, guess I can't hotlink to video game museum...









errr, link added


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> damn it, i see them just fine, guess I can't hotlink to video game museum...


Probably because they're still in your cache.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> im debating whether to buy a Wii for my gf. she loves nintendo. i might wait for a while tho.


I'll let you know how it is when I get mine. I bought one on Ebay and it should be here next week.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> yea then Wii and ps3 suck man the graphics r pants for a start apart frm afew games and its all grap like mario and sh*t the only good thing about them is the joy pads thats about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UM, you might want to read the specifics on each console technology-wise. How about processor comparisons?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks scrappy  keep me posted


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Puff said:


> I think N64 was the best cosole ever


Golden Eye was fun.
[/quote]

Indeed. Some classic moments for anyone who played GoldenEye:

"beeeeeshhh...dead. Aw, who the F has the rocket launcher







"

"I got the Golden Gun bitchers, where are you?!"

"Oh sh*t oh shot I got the flag....RUN!"

And who can forget proximity mines lol.
[/quote]

my favourite in goldeneye "im a midget motherf*ker!!! watch out for the hat!! BAM!! GOT YOU BITCH!!" and sometimes "look boss, da planes!! da planes!!" as oddjob runs around in circles.
[/quote]

Oddjob vs that tall as a tree m**********r were always fun matches.

Hey man, I leave on Wednesday for Banff...I should come over and OWN you on your own turf one of these days at GoldenEye (or any other video game or game on ice for that matter







)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no chance danny, no chance at all. you shall be owned-eth (new word)...lol

i dont have a n64, kinda wish i did.lol

you're going to freeze your nuts off in banff.lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

I will be invading Whistler soon aswell.

BTW, I would kill you at any video game, and or hockey!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no you wouldnt man. stick to kayaking and save yourself the embarassment


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Think im going to get a Xbox 360 now especially after reading this http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html . Ill just play my brothers PS3 when he gets it.

Just read that GTA 4 will be on xbox360 also and that seals the deal for me.

















its fake but wow..would be cool if it looks like that


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

GTA won't be on the PS3?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mylesc99 said:


> GTA won't be on the PS3?


It was going to be just on PS3 but now its going to be on both.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think N64 was the best cosole ever


Golden Eye was fun.
[/quote]

Indeed. Some classic moments for anyone who played GoldenEye:

"beeeeeshhh...dead. Aw, who the F has the rocket launcher







"

"I got the Golden Gun bitchers, where are you?!"

"Oh sh*t oh shot I got the flag....RUN!"

And who can forget proximity mines lol.
[/quote]
proximity mines LOL...the best character to be was oddjob since he was so short and fast noone can shoot you..the revolver was cool


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

I think its gonna be a "disk war" who can sell the most games. sony has the blue ray disks, microsoft is banking on plain ole cd/dvds.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Think im going to get a Xbox 360 now especially after reading this http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html . Ill just play my brothers PS3 when he gets it.
> 
> Just read that GTA 4 will be on xbox360 also and that seals the deal for me.
> 
> ...


i thought that was a photo of london.lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DC2RJUN said:


> I think its gonna be a "disk war" who can sell the most games. sony has the blue ray disks, microsoft is banking on plain ole cd/dvds.


blue ray..reminds of laser discs...and wtf is a laser disc


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i still cant play gta games on an xbox, controls are just too weird. which is most likely why ill get 360 and ps3 within a year.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Playstation controllers have the same layout since day 1 just addons over the years.

PS1 - Original controller no analog sticks
PS1(2) - With analog sticks and force feedback
PS2 - Same thing just with pressure sensitive buttons
PS3 - Wireless

Xbox controls took me a little while to get used to but after long sessions of Halo2 and The Godfather its no problem. Its just like when the N64 controller came out everyone was like wtf is this.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

didnt know the wii was so small LOL dunno if thats good or bad


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ps3 controller has 6 way motion sensor something or other


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

DC2RJUN said:


> I think its gonna be a "disk war" who can sell the most games. sony has the blue ray disks, microsoft is banking on plain ole cd/dvds.


The 360 is banking on the HD-DVD. Alot different than the plain old DVD's.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> and the ps3 come on no1 is gunna match the power of mr bill gates micro soft if any 1 is gunna have the latest and best technolo then its gunna be him 360 all the way with its online gaming which is spot on graphics sweet as a nut game play spot on and all the games r so cool hard drive extenable stuff wot more can u want 360 rules


You think Microsoft has the best technology???????????? Microsoft is more software than hardware, the hardware came from other companies not Bill Gates. And don't forget, Sony is a huge ass company too.

The graphics for the 360 and ps3 will be great, but you cannot compare two games right now. One system the developers have been working with for a year while the other system just came out a couple of days ago. Give both systems time, its obvious both systems will do good. Nintendo will do good to, they have the cheap more affordable kids system which has a few games for adults.

All 3 companies will be fine. Nintendo might sell the most units due to price but they won't have much 3rd party support. Sony and Microsoft will battle and it'll come out close where both systems will still be successful. I highly doubt any three of these companies will stop making systems after these systems. There will be a ps4, a xbox720, and a wii wii.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> I think its gonna be a "disk war" who can sell the most games. sony has the blue ray disks, microsoft is banking on plain ole cd/dvds.


blue ray..reminds of laser discs...and wtf is a laser disc








[/quote]

laser discs are discs made of lasers... you need to go to a rave or something GAWD :rasp:

i dont care what the hell you call em, their all f*cking compact discs to me,i could care less if its super ultra omega discs... same sh*t as before, overpirced cheap plastic pieces of sh*t that get scratched up


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, it costs 11 cents to press a CD.



RockinTimbz said:


> didnt know the wii was so small LOL dunno if thats good or bad


The first nintendo was way smaller overseas. They made it nearly twice as big for America because they thought the 'bigger is better' mentality that we have would make the original NES seem weak.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thats nuts... 11 cents.... i would rather have games on like those usb drives than discs... i get pissed me my sh*t gets all scratched up and i cant play the game and i have to take itback to get a new one


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> didnt know the wii was so small LOL dunno if thats good or bad


The first nintendo was way smaller overseas. They made it nearly twice as big for America because they thought the 'bigger is better' mentality that we have would make the original NES seem weak.
[/quote]

the original nintendo felt real hollow..like the inside didnt need to wrapped in a big plastic rectangle.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> All 3 companies will be fine. Nintendo might sell the most units due to price but they won't have much 3rd party support. Sony and Microsoft will battle and it'll come out close where both systems will still be successful. I highly doubt any three of these companies will stop making systems after these systems. There will be a ps4, a xbox720, and a wii wii.


From what I've heard the 360 is Microsoft's last official venture and that they'll be moving to a 'build your own system' format after the Xbox 360. I don't know if this is for sure or not - it's just something I heard. So in this case you'll be able to spend as much as you want kitting out yuour Xbox from the get-go, upgrading graphics capabilities and what not. Jury's out on whether this is a good idea or not...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> All 3 companies will be fine. Nintendo might sell the most units due to price but they won't have much 3rd party support. Sony and Microsoft will battle and it'll come out close where both systems will still be successful. I highly doubt any three of these companies will stop making systems after these systems. There will be a ps4, a xbox720, and a wii wii.


From what I've heard the 360 is Microsoft's last official venture and that they'll be moving to a 'build your own system' format after the Xbox 360. I don't know if this is for sure or not - it's just something I heard. So in this case you'll be able to spend as much as you want kitting out yuour Xbox from the get-go, upgrading graphics capabilities and what not. Jury's out on whether this is a good idea or not...
[/quote]

Sounds expensive but does sound pretty cool.


----------

